# Western Hognose or Corn Snake?



## Awaiting_Abyss

I'm looking into getting my first snake in the near future (not sure when exactly), so I'm doing my research now. The personality and looks of the hognose really appeals to me, but since this is my first snake I don't want to start out with anything difficult to care for. Everything I've read so far recommends the western hognose and corn snakes to be very good for a first snake pet. What do you suggest?


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

I was in a similar situation and I went with the corn snake. Mine is due to hatch any day now!

I chose the corn because it had more pros than the hognose for me. I don't like the fact that the hognoses have fangs, even though they are in the rear, or that they seem to musk more easily than hognose. It appears as though they aren't quite as domesticated as corns.

This is all speculation from my research, though, as this will be my first snake and I don't personally know anyone with snakes.

I don't regret my choice, though, and I can't wait to meet my hatchling!


----------



## Laura

I've had corn snakes before. They were pretty docile. Just make sure and feed them in a separate area away from their cage. I made that mistake and they got extremely aggressive. I read later that its beat to put the food in a container first, then put in the snake. I've thought about trying again, but corns are hard to come by in my area, especially in the morph I want. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf

I don't know a lot about hognoses other then they are rear fanged colubrids. Their saliva has a small amount of venom in it that Some people have reactions to (mainly just the bite area becoming numb which is more annoying then anything), but not all people react to it.

Also I believe they have a slightly higher metabolism. Some care sheets say to feed only once a week, even for babies, and other say that a smaller prey item 2 to 3 times a week is better. That might be more up for opinion though, and might be something worth asking on a reptile forum if you want a hognose.

If you want more information, and might be better to ask this question there, you can go to snake forums. Three that would probably help you out would be the Corn snake forum (deals mainly with Corn snakes) which is cornsnakes.com, Ball pythons.net (Deals mainly with ball pythons but they also deal with a lot other snakes and exotic animals), and The snake forum (Deals with all snake), which is called Ssnakess.com. I can post links if you have issues finding them.

Also you can find a lot more information on those forums about this, but it's actually best to feed inside the enclosure. Feeding outside can stress the snake out too much making them either more likely to bite, or not feed. (though missing a meal or two though isn't an issue with snakes). Sorry, thought I bring that up since Laura did.


----------



## alexn

Feed with tongs so they don't associate your hand with food and you should be good to go. Don't pick them up for a day or two after eating though.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss

I decided on a Western Hognose. I almost went with a corn snake, but I did a lot of research and due to the repticon show being in town I decided on the hognose. One day I'll probably get a corn snake, but for now I'll just enjoy my hog.

He's a male and he's very tame. 

Also, thank you LightningWolf for the snake forums!

My cats have had some issues adjusting. lol They're used to aquariums having fun little rodents to watch in them (because I have mice and gerbils in tanks), and when they saw the snake they were afraid. One of my cats is still afraid of it and the other is just intrigued. I, of course, don't let them anywhere near him unless he is safely in the tank.


----------

